# Can I rent a week I traded into via SVN?



## bighacka (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello,

I currently own at Westin Mission Hills but made a reservation through SVN for WKORV.  Now I don't think I'll be able to go to Maui and I was thinking about renting my WKORV reservation through TUG or Redweek.  Is this allowed?  I know that I can't do this through Starwood's rental program, but can I rent using an external source?

Much appreciated!

Bighacka (referring to my golf game...)


----------



## seenett (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't think anyone has a firm answer to this.  See this thread, about half way down.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 24, 2006)

There is no rule against it.
~Arlene


----------



## zendala (Jan 25, 2006)

See my reply to this  in another thread ...


----------



## MATTOH (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, it seems there is a rule against it.  

According to the SVN Disclusure Guide:

"Rental by a Club Member of Units reserved through the Club or the Network (other than a Vacation Period reserved at the Network Member's Home Resort) is prohibited."

and 

"With the exception of Vacation Periods reserved at the Home Resort, Network Members are prohibited from renting to a third party any accommodation reserved through the Network's exchange program, including accommodations of the External Exchange Program." 

-- Matt


----------



## azsunluvr (Jan 26, 2006)

MATTOH said:
			
		

> Actually, it seems there is a rule against it.
> 
> According to the SVN Disclusure Guide:
> 
> ...



Is that new? I rented out a WKORV unit I was unable to use (after trading thru SVN) in 2003. I called Starwood at least 3 times to make sure it was ok, and each time I was told it was ok. I even called the resort to check. There were no problems with the rental other than they gave the renters a unit that they were unhappy with. It was a wheelchair accessible unit so everything was lower, which wasn't good for my over 6-foot renter.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 26, 2006)

But this rule is not in the online version of the owner's guide, and if you ask Starwood, they will tell you it's fine to rent an SVN reservation. If this rule is still in force, it in not known to the representatives on the phone or at mystarcentral. Seems unlikely anyone would have a problem, but with ambiguous rules like this, you just never know.


----------

